# United Continental SoC Day



## jis (Nov 29, 2011)

Tomorrow (30 Nov 2011) is the United Continental Single Operating Certificate day. The call sign Continental will cease to exist at 6pm CST today, as will the pmUA operating certificate. Te new United operating certificate is based on the pmCO operating certificate. Flight already en route will continue using the Continental call sign until they reach their destinations. All Continental flights departing after 6pm CST today will use the United call sign. The last flight to use the Continental call sign will be CO86 from Shanghai as it arrives into EWR.

Heh - that _today _was a mistake of course. The original messages said 27th and then it changed to 30th, and I was in a time warp having flown back from Europe. So it's my bad :unsure:


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 29, 2011)

Which side of the international date line are you on?


----------



## Anderson (Nov 29, 2011)

I think he was quoting a story, probably issued on the "far side" of the dateline.


----------



## saxman (Nov 29, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> Which side of the international date line are you on?


I believe he was in the UK, so this side? But a few hours ahead.


----------

